# I actually feel sorry for Lyft support



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Three hours on the phone with Lyft support today and not one resolution for three issues. 
I firmly believe the kids were honestly trying. 
It must be insanely stressful to have a job where you are not given the resources to do even the bare minimums of what is expected of you. 
As a driver there are many things I cannot help pax with, but I can usually pick up and deliver a generic pax in a timely manner (bare minimums)
So to support, while I am very frustrated and you catch a lot of that because you are the face of the company for me, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## WontFlush (Apr 7, 2021)

Amen
I read the average poster here....who I assume is 10 IQ points higher than the average driver. Then I imagine myself in a call with them where I am paid to 'help'
Nightmare


----------

